# Mathews Conquest 4 vs Hoyt Contender



## greennock (Dec 13, 2007)

How smooth is the draw with a Mathews Conquest4 compared to the Hoyt cam & half? I thought the one cam's had the big hump.

Does it have a good wall?

The conquest 4 has several cam styles but didn't see any real descriptions what the difference of each is other than the max cam has 65 or 80% letoff. Any thoughts?

Thanks


----------



## ericfloyd (Sep 25, 2008)

get the c4 hoyts suck. haha i am only kidding i am obviously a mathews man but my partner in crime that i always shoot with shoots a contender and i hate to admit but it is a swweeeet bow. but so is the c4 you can't go wrong with either.


----------



## 3dfevr#1 (Dec 1, 2008)

Agreed. I shot Conquests for years but I really am enjoying the Contender. Either would make a fantastic 3D or indoor bow.


----------



## bdwhitetalhunt (Dec 14, 2009)

i personally like the c4 much better, its smoother, and i thinks its lighter weight (not sure) but i shoot better with a c4, but the contender is a good bow, hoyts can be a little more accurate than mathews, but u gotta mess with em alot to get that way


----------



## greennock (Dec 13, 2007)

Thanks for all the replies. How smooth is the Mathews C4 with it's one cam? All the one cams I've used have a big hump when you pull it back. Hoyt's 2 cam system doesn't seem to have it as much. Has Mathews figured out how to do the one cam without the hump?


----------



## rcrhoyt/mathews (Aug 11, 2008)

I just got my Contender and love it. I shot a indoor 3d last weekend and shot 1 down on 32 targets, IBO rules.


----------



## 3dshooter25 (Nov 17, 2008)

I shoot an Apex 8 now but I shot the C4 for the past 2 years and loved it. I had a ton of confidence in the C4 and knew that the arrow would hit behind the pin on every shot. I am a 31.5" draw length so I shot the Max cam with 65% let-off. Several of my friends shoot the C4 also and all of them shoot it better than any other bow they had owned. It is extremely easy to shoot. It is a very smooth draw and has a solid wall thats easy to shoot with BT. I don't have any experience with the Contender but I know that the C4 is a great bow and most guys I know that have tried one end up loving it. Either bow is a shooter and I'm sure you'll like either one.


----------

